# limited resources



## Itlosz (Jun 30, 2013)

I have a little problem at my local pet shop.

I was planning to have demasoni, with yellow, rusty and demasoni in a 100G (~375L) tank. But from this list they can provide only the yellow and demasoni for sure.

They also have Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos and Sciaenochromis ahli.

Do I have any opportunity to mix this species (demasoni, yellow, Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos, Sciaenochromis ahli)?


----------



## Itlosz (Jun 30, 2013)

One other question, if I decide on Sciaenochromis ahli, what kind of species can I mix them with?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of your 100G?


----------



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

I've had great success mixing Blue Ahlis with mbuna and I know many others that have as well.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

I had yellow labs, rusties, and fryeri/ahli together in my 67 gallon with no issues.


----------



## Itlosz (Jun 30, 2013)

DJRansome said:


> What are the dimensions of your 100G?


150 cm x 50 cm x 50 cm


----------



## Itlosz (Jun 30, 2013)

I was a little worried because I read everywhere that fryeri cannot be kept together with any mbuna species.

So after a little research I decided on the following:

Demasoni x 6
Yellow lab x 10 (+-3)
Maingano x ~10


----------



## IanR29 (Dec 13, 2012)

Just to be clear, I ask because Ahli are rare in the trade. Are they fryers or Ahli? Bright electric/metallic blue or more of a duller blue? Chances are they are fryers and not Ahli, there is a difference.


----------



## Itlosz (Jun 30, 2013)

IanR29 said:


> Just to be clear, I ask because Ahli are rare in the trade. Are they fryers or Ahli? Bright electric/metallic blue or more of a duller blue? Chances are they are fryers and not Ahli, there is a difference.


to be honest, I have no idea yet...the shop is one hour from my place, I just mail the trailer and they answer what they can provide. Also i have the list in my mother language so I just used the name the google gave me.


----------



## IanR29 (Dec 13, 2012)

My understanding is that fryeri are more aggressive than the Ahli so be careful with them. I've got a fryeri maleri island that was the grumpiest old man in my 55. I put him in my 125 and he's happy as can be. Everyone's experience with certain species will vary.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

I would do another contrasting fish instead of two blue and black barred types. I love black and blue but when I had a ton of them in my tank it got too monotonous.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd triple the number of demasoni (after removing extra males) and call the tank stocked.


----------



## Itlosz (Jun 30, 2013)

So the stock is now:

14 x yellow
9 x demasoni

Mainganos did not arrived, so I need to wait a little more. I also want to have more demasoni, maybe 5 or six more, but I also need to wait for them. Hopefully two weeks and I will have all the fish I want.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Cool looking tank!

Ask your supplier for 10-12 more demasoni.


----------



## Itlosz (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks, I will try to get more fish, but I think, 10 more (19 together) demasoni will be too much next to 14 yellow and 10 maingano. Or not?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

You need more demasoni due to their nature. There are hundreds of posts on here talking about them. You need to start out with a large number of them, and allow them to form a 'colony.' Fish that are ostracized from the group need to be removed.

You will likely have to remove some labs and maingano as the fish mature, so you will not end up with those starting numbers.


----------



## Itlosz (Jun 30, 2013)

I see. Well in this case I will need to increase the number. The only reason why I didn't wanted to, because, around this area, it is not too easy to sell fish you cannot keep. Not even to gift.
But in this case I will find out the way.


----------

